# clenbuterol with ephidrine (eca stack)



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

im on the eca stack at the min, 30mgs effy, 200mgs of caffiene 300mgs of aspirin 2 or 3 times a day.

my mates just dropped some clenbuterol off for me but ive never took it before. can i take this with the ephidrine? and at what doesage???

clenbuterol in the brand name clenburex 20mcg


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I wouldn't take Clen with effy as they are both beta 2 stimulators.

Beta receptors control metabolism and can increase your heart rate so taking clen and effy at the same time is like a heart attack.

If you want a synergistic result use yohimbe with effy or clen as yohimbe is an alpha antagonist so it will prevent the storage of new fat whilst enhancing the effect of the effy or clen.

I normally cycle clen on effy opposite each other 2 weeks on each then a 2 week break as the beta receptors will downgrade after constant stimulation. In essence you will burn out your fat burning.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

The Sale of Yohimbe here, or do we have to get it from the States?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, I can get Yohimbe raw and in huge bags, all you have to do is cap it yourself.

Gotta be carefull as I capped some myself in 00 caps and I was jacked hard for days.

It is a pretty stong stimulant and a good fat burner.

Makes Eph work better too.

Really good post TT


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

hmmm, interesting.

just been on a website and it recommends taking it with ephidrine.

wouldnt mind some yohimbe if anyone can get me some


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

copied from the above site...

*Clenbuterol and weightloss*



Clenbuterol is a slightly thermogenic compound. This means that it slightly raises the body temperature of the person taking it. When the body's temperature rises it burns fat more productively. Clenbuterol is especially effective and is the substance of choice for many bodybuilders and people in general who are looking to loose weight fast. At a dosage of around 5-7 tablets or 100-140 mcg per day for men, and for women 80-100 mcg per day, over a period of 8-10 weeks, Clenbuterol will effectively burn fat with minimal side effects (all of which are temporary). Many people have reported extreme weight-loss from Clenbuterol, especially when combined with another fat-burning product like Triac or Ephedrine.
​


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

'Clenbuterol is its distinct fat-burning effect. Clenbuterol burns fat without dieting because it increases the body temperature slightly, forcing the body to burn fat for this process.'

Actually clen increases beta 2 activity which then raises the metabolic rate which causes more calories to be burned which increases body temp. since beta 2 receptors also regulate bodyfat metabolism to some extent this may cause an increase in bodyfat for fuel.

' The compound is usually taken over a period of 8-10 weeks.'

Wrong - best use of clen is over a maximum 4 week period because as I said earlier beta 2 receptors will blunt causing a plateau in bodyfat reduction.

Funny this site does not go into too much scientific detail about clen or the possible side effects including heart palpitations, restlessness, insomnia or enlarging of cardiac muscle.

Oh sorry just seen this

'Possible side effects of Clenbuterol include restlessness, palpitations, tremor (involuntary trembling of fingers), headache, increased perspiration, insomnia, possible muscle spasms, increased blood pres-sure, and nausea.'

but then this is on the next page

'Clenbuterol will effectively burn fat with minimal side effects'

How confusing, also doesn't warn against people with cardiac abnormalities taking it. I wonder why?

Also funny that in the contacts section it has a disclaimer saying 'don't contact us for supplying clen' but on the front page there are loads of links to gear suppliers and scammers I wonder why this is?

Let me save you the time

This page is a front for a scammer/gear dealer

Not being funny mate but don't trust everything you read on the net, especially since this guy won't even put his face on the page or say who he is.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm running helios with eph now, apart from shakes and slight increase in heart rate it doesn't seem too bad, also taking ketotifen with it to stop down regulation of beta receptors.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fair enough, that's a decent way of maximising the results. What steps are you taking for when you come off all the beta stimulants?


----------



## Wolf (Jun 7, 2005)

Was planning on easing the doses off, eph is being cycled 2 weeks, on 2 off, Helios am running straight through until it runs out or i'm happy with results. What would you suggest when coming off?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, I got the shakes form chen so bad I had to drink beer to calm down.

It is like 34-36 hours too.

Sucks those shakes are the worst. I will stay fat if that is what it took to get lean.

Diet controls fat loss more than anything.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> If you want a synergistic result use yohimbe with effy or clen as yohimbe is an alpha antagonist so it will prevent the storage of new fat whilst enhancing the effect of the effy or clen.


How much yohimbe would you normally take ed with with the eph Tom. Do you split the dose?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I use a yohimbe supplement called Stacker 3. The yohimbe is 195mg per capsule and I usually take 1 with breakfast, lunch and before training. So about 600mg a day but I doubt that's all yohimbe as it has a few other things in as well.

This is what I would use when coming off Clen and effy together Wolf as the alpha antagonist properties of the yohimbe would reduce the amount of rebound fat you could gain. I would also use a lot of Garlic and maybe a bit of White Willow Bark (natural aspirin) to further reduce fat storage capability.

Also as Hackskii said diet is everything so I would also go on a keto type diet for a week or so. This would prevent the body storing fat and instead get it burning fat for energy.

Once you've been off all the beta agonists for 2 weeks you can start returning to a normal diet with higher carbs.

That's the way I'd do it anyway.

Oh I'm not plugging Stacker 3 it's just the one I use. Other yohimbe supplements are available


----------



## rosie_theman (Feb 19, 2005)

Ya might wanna try T3 or T4 if you really want a kick, won't mess with your Beta-2 receptors either so you are golden there, although you would have to pyramid the dosage, wouldnt want to permanently damage the old thyroid.


----------



## wendy (Mar 30, 2009)

hi, i dont know what to do on here. iv just bought some ephidrine to loose a bit of weight but i realy realy dont wanna be muscly. am i takin the right thing? he told me to take 3 with 4 pro plus and half of asprin!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

wendy said:


> hi, i dont know what to do on here. iv just bought some ephidrine to loose a bit of weight but i realy realy dont wanna be muscly. am i takin the right thing? he told me to take 3 with 4 pro plus and half of asprin!


first thing wendy...

ephedrine wont make you muscular...

what you need to do is look at your diet first otherwise all eph is going to do is stop you sleeping and make your heart race..

the advice is based on fact, but without knowing what dosage 3 pills is it would be foolish for me to tell you to just go ahead. It also depends on a lot of factors... how heavy are you? how is your diet? what is your work/sleep pattern like?

for anyone not used to stimulants like ephedrine, i would always say test the water with low doses before banging away at it... nothing worse than being constantly wired and then having a massive crash down. in my yoof, i did a lot of speed and i actually slept through 72 hours on a crash.. the effects of eph may not be quite that severe but could be similar.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Im currently taking Clen doing 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Been on it 5 days now, the shakes are pretty bad, im sat at work and my legs are bouncing everywhere!! Im running at 120mg now until the 2 weeks is up.

Just wondering from what i have read if taking yohimbe @ 500mg a day for the 2 weeks im off clen will help? Then when i start clen again stop the yohimbe and so on....

I have just finished my 10 weeks cycle of test e 500mg...so dont really want to loose muscle, just bodyfat. Will this achieve this.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

If you have bad shakes knock the dose back by a tab or so mate.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

eph wont make you muscley.

Will increase muscle tone as part of losing weight but not to the degree your thinking


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

If you was running clen 2 weeks on/off and you didnt get along with eph inbetween, what would you guys run ?

Im not attempting a hijack here guys, just thought it would be a good addidtion to the thread if you didnt get on with eph like me.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

LOCUST said:


> If you was running clen 2 weeks on/off and you didnt get along with eph inbetween, what would you guys run ?
> 
> Im not attempting a hijack here guys, just thought it would be a good addidtion to the thread if you didnt get on with eph like me.


don't run anything then..... your receptors should recover quicker after a 2 week hit instead of a month..


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

So if i run yohimbe on my 2 weeks off and weeks on i do clen, i should still keep what i gained from my test e cycle but just loose body fat?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> So if i run yohimbe on my 2 weeks off and weeks on i do clen, i should still keep what i gained from my test e cycle but just loose body fat?


only if you are doing a proper pct and eating correctly... otherwise you aint gonna keep jack s...


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

PCT is sorted, start 2moz clomid and nolva. Finished HCG. continuing with adex for few more weeks


----------



## kalispimenta (Jan 30, 2008)

I hope its ok to post this link ,I use the ECA stack a bunch of times. I actually started another stack 5 days and with cardio I lost 1.5 pounds a day, this loses will decline but at the beginning it will always work.

Best ECA stack info I ever found:

http://www.hotnfit.com/ecstack.htm

Enjoy

KALIS


----------



## wendy (Mar 30, 2009)

thank you. i used to eat a lot of crap but matey told me to try and eat around 1000 cals so im trying to do that. do you think it will work if i do that? i dont want to lose a huge amount.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Yohimbine is amazing for energy, overall it is very underrated IMO.

Personally i dont use clen but do like eph and caffine for a kick up the ass on a tiring day. Cycle them back to back if your going to use both (this has already been said...).


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

wendy said:


> thank you. i used to eat a lot of crap but matey told me to try and eat around 1000 cals so im trying to do that. do you think it will work if i do that? i dont want to lose a huge amount.


 1000cals can mean any thing.

My gf dieted on less than 1000cals for basically 9months it then took 6 months to restablish her metabolism it was that shot.

She does have low days where her calories are around 900cals but she also has large refeed meals once or twice per week when using such a diet in order to keep her metabolism going.

Remember muscle is "live" tissue and expends a lot of energy 69cals per lb of muscle per day is the number i believe. Thus if you go over the top on your diet you will lose muscle and in the long run screw your self up when it comes to progressing in your fat loss.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i never rated yohimbe dried plant extract or yohimbine HCL when I used both.


----------



## wendy (Mar 30, 2009)

Con said:


> 1000cals can mean any thing.
> 
> My gf dieted on less than 1000cals for basically 9months it then took 6 months to restablish her metabolism it was that shot.
> 
> ...


god this is so confusing! so did she lose weight? and if she did, did she put it back on again? is there something i can take that will make me lose weight fast? i eat cereal in the morn then soup and a banana for lunch n then fruit for tea? i just want to lose like a dress size! and also why isnt it letting me upload a picture?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

wendy said:


> god this is so confusing! so did she lose weight? and if she did, did she put it back on again? is there something i can take that will make me lose weight fast? i eat cereal in the morn then soup and a banana for lunch n then fruit for tea? i just want to lose like a dress size! and also why isnt it letting me upload a picture?


 She lost weight (80lb) but then the weight loss stopped no matter what she did for half a year.

If your eating so few calories you need protein and good fats, carbs should be kept very low.

Breakfast:3 whole eggs, 40 grams oats, 360cal 23 protein 17 fat 25 carbs

Lunch: 4 ounces turkey, green veg, 5 grams fish oil 160cal 25 protein 7 fat

Mid-afternoon: 1 scoop whey, 10ml of olive oil 170cal 20 protein 10 fat

Dinner: 4 ounces salmon, green veg 250cals 25 protein 14 fat

Before bed: 1 scoop protein powder, 1 spoon peanut butter 200cals 25p 10 fat

The numbers are rough estimates as i dont have the foods in front of me but this is how you go on low calories with out it being completely awful for your metabolism. Once per week have a large meal of whatever you want.

Ontop of this take a multi vitamin in the am, fiber supplument at night and with your protein shake in the afternoon.

Cardio is vital for both fat loss and good health perform 1 hour every day.

Get a very basic weight training program and follow it 2-3 times per week this will also help to no end.

If having a great body was easy every one would look good instead of the nasty toxic piles of crap that people call bodies.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

wendy said:


> god this is so confusing! so did she lose weight? and if she did, did she put it back on again? is there something i can take that will make me lose weight fast? i eat cereal in the morn then soup and a banana for lunch n then fruit for tea? i just want to lose like a dress size! and also why isnt it letting me upload a picture?


if you just want fast weight loss... do atkins....

if you want to really change then you need to completely change your outloook to food and diet...

in fact, akins is a pretty good way of changing eating habits IF you follow it completely. realstically it will take a year or so to go through the stages if you are totally honest about it.

there is no 'take something to lose weight fast' pill.


----------



## wendy (Mar 30, 2009)

Con said:


> She lost weight (80lb) but then the weight loss stopped no matter what she did for half a year.
> 
> If your eating so few calories you need protein and good fats, carbs should be kept very low.
> 
> ...


right ok. is that like the food she has then? im starting to work this site out, i think. did she take anything to help? so if i eat like that and take 3 ephidrine, 4 pro plus and half of asprin i will lose weight? i only want to lose a dress size.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

wendy said:


> right ok. is that like the food she has then? im starting to work this site out, i think. did she take anything to help? so if i eat like that and take 3 ephidrine, 4 pro plus and half of asprin i will lose weight? i only want to lose a dress size.


 She lost 90lb before starting any sort of stimulant.

This is the way her diet is lined out these days and she gains muscle and loses fat due to smart weight training and cardio.

Changing your diet and life style will tear the fat off you non stop for months and months, no need for chemicals yet!


----------



## wendy (Mar 30, 2009)

Con said:


> She lost 90lb before starting any sort of stimulant.
> 
> This is the way her diet is lined out these days and she gains muscle and loses fat due to smart weight training and cardio.
> 
> Changing your diet and life style will tear the fat off you non stop for months and months, no need for chemicals yet!


right ok. thanks. one last thing... why cant i upload pictures?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

wendy said:


> right ok. thanks. one last thing... why cant i upload pictures?


 Because you are not doing it correctly.

The method i use is upload your picture to www.photobucket.com and then pop the link from that into your post.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Con said:


> Remember muscle is "live" tissue and expends a lot of energy 69cals per lb of muscle per day is the number i believe.


Hey bro, I always wanted to know this number, can you confirm either or with this number?

Bro's, yohimbe as well as yohimbine metabolites in my readings from long ago were always used in males.

It is a African tree bark which is a stimulant but also said to be used for infertility or sexual enhancement for men.

Not sure either way if it is good for women, much like many herbs are designed just for women like evening primrose oil, or DIMM for men.

Stimulants have their place, but not in the beginning as they tend to stress the heart and if one is overweight, stressing the heart is not a good idea.

TRy and keep it simple.

500 loss of calories a day will result in a net loss of 1 pound a week.

3500 cals is eqaual to 1 pound.

But like anything else if you ate 500 cals more a day and by the end of a year, you would not gain 52 lbs, the body is far smarter than that.

Same goes for 500 calorie a day would not result in a loss of 52 pounds after a year of dieting.

The body is smart, you have to kind of fool it, and stay consistant.

Very low calorie diets do yield good results for a short time, including a keto diet.

But, increasing resistance training, and increasing energy expenditure, is the best way to lose weight and preserve muscle.

Resistance training for women does not make women muscular, it makes them smaller with less bodyfat.


----------



## loopy (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, Newbie here so apologies for jumping on this discussion if it's against forum etiquette  )

I'm trying to loose weight, well body fat actually, and have been taking an ECA stack since mid April but have only just found out that you should cycle them. I've been taking 1-3 caps per day, first dose always between 7.30 and 9.30 in the morning (sometimes doubling up) and then the last one about 2 in the afternoon (when taken at all). I've only been taking a day or two off every 8-9 days or so.

My first concern was that I was going to become immune/used to the Ephedrine and it would stop working but I'm now I'm also (more) concerned that usage like this might damage my Thyroid!?!?

Each of my ECA caps has:

30mg Ephedrine

100mg Caffeine

15mg Asprin

50mg Narnegin

I'm female, 27. I am 5ft 6 inches and before I started to take them I weighed 11 stone and some days a few pounds over that. I'm now fluctuating 10 stone 5 to 10 stone 10, but still have a hell of a lot of body fat and really want to get rid of it.

I've heard of yohimbine and clenbuterol but know nothing about them really&#8230;..it was that search that lead me to your post!

Any advice greatly received........

Are they alternative's to Eph?

More or less effective?

Would it be better if I cycled a week on Eph and a week on one of these?

Also, I read the following on the net, can you tell me if it's true please&#8230;.

"Along with fat burning ephedrine will attempt to burn off your hard earned muscle as well. The best way of combating this fat loss is to supplement with protein throughout the day - not just once or twice a day, as is usually the case."

I'm not trying to gain muscle like you guys obviously but i know enough to realise that the more lean muscle i have the better my metabolism. I want to have toned body eventually too!

Appols for the super long msg...I feel have a lot to learn!


----------



## Novale (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi, I am new here and Im thinking about stacking 40-50mg winnstrol tabs every day for 6 weeks, Clenbuterol week one and two, eca weeks 3 and 4, Clenbuterol week 5 and 6 and I am looking for a liver detox or something that might help I have done clen before and I do eca a few times a year. I am curently 255 6,1


----------

